# The Sharn Inquisitive Episode 1: The harder they fall



## mcnathan80 (Nov 13, 2006)

_ Sharn, to some it’s the shining jewel in the crown of Breland, to others it’s festering sore on the face or Korvaire.  Right now, however, it’s hot and muggy; it’s always hot and muggy, and to make matters worse, you’re broke.  It seemed like a good idea at the time, open a private investigating company, use your talents, make some money, maybe even right some wrongs – if that’s what floats your boat – but now it’s been four months and all you’ve managed to do if catch a cheating spouse and find a lost dog.  In fact if it wasn’t for the generosity of the land lord you’d have been tossed out last month, but you’ve got one last chance to make some coin, either that or close the City of Sharn Investigations and breaks like that don’t just fall from the sky … or do they?_

Location: Lower Menthis, Center Bridge (just outside the office of the City of Sharn Investigators), early evening

Hearing a piercing shriek, you step outside your office and into a gruesome scene.  A crowd has gathered around a poor individual that apparently has fallen from a great height.  Just looking at the person confirms that they are indeed dead.  Blood has spattered over you office door, and is pooling in the street.  The individual’s arms and legs, in fact just about every bone in their body is broken, leaving the individual twisted and unrecognizable.  Fortunately, in The Keepers mercy, death was most likely instantaneous.  You begin clearing the crowd out taking note of who might be able to provide some information and get to work investigating the scene.

_ Hmmm, what a shame; a scene like this poses questions, questions that need answers, answers that someone will be willing to pay for.  Thank the god’s for Sharn, where else in Korvaire can dead body splattered on the ground spell a big cash payout?_


----------



## stonegod (Nov 13, 2006)

As was his wont when times were slow, Anders was busy playing Conquerer with Zethil in the main office. Neither could remember who introduced them to the Karrnathi game of strategy, but it seemed to suit both their temperaments well. The problem was, Zethil had a way of droning on about news and leads that seemed to focus the gnome's mind while Anders just seemed to _know_ what moves to make, turning most games into a draw. To the strange young man, the game kept his mind off of... things... he tried not to think of.

Anders was focusing intently on the board when there was a whisper in his mind. _window_ As always, the secret part of him noticed things he had not, and Anders looked out the window just in time to see the quickly falling form of the soon to be dead body.

The game forgotten, Anders followed the others outside, gazing at the carnage with an odd sense of detachment. He cocked his head to the side, like a puppy looking quizzically at its master, as he took in the human tragedy before him. It always struck him that he could both feel sorry for the loss of life but also so separated from it, as if it was anticipated. Sometimes he had nightmares about it.

The investigator shook his head, and looked as some of the others attended to crowd control. In a raspy whisper, Anders queried, "Let me know when the physical evidence has been gathered so I can do _my_ work."


----------



## bento (Nov 13, 2006)

"Oh crap! and here I thought I was finally winning a game" said Zenthil as he and Anders ran out the door of their office.  

It had been a while since Zenthil was this close to a dead body, and pushing the distraction of thinking about the poor soul, his eyes darting upwards from where the person might have fallen.  "Is there anyone looking down?"  he thinks to himself.
Quick Spot Check [dice] d20+4 [/dice]

As people start to gather around the fallen body, Zenthil takes a minute to inspect the corpse for any clues as to the person's identity.
Search Check [dice] d20+4 [/dice]

Now as the crowd begins to build, Zenthil asks Anders to help pick up on thoughts in the crowd as he begins asking questions for the next 10 minutes.  "Does anyone saw what happened?  Does anyone recognize the man or saw where he fell from?"
Gather Info Check (+10 skill / +10 taking time) [dice] d20+10+10 [/dice]


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 13, 2006)

Kalserath is meditating in a corner of the room when he hears the commotion. His eyes snap open and he jumps from his kneeling position to standing with a quiet grace. [ooc: Kalserath has his psionic focus and his psychic strike charged, as he does every morning when he wakes up].

He takes easy but swift strides out to where the body lies, quickly determines that the person is dead, so dead that even gender is not immediately discernable, and looks up to see if he can identify the murderer. If he sees nothing, Kalserath will scan the crowd to identify anything unusual.

[Notice Check! d20+8]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2006)

As the shriek pierces the quiet inside their headquarters, Pohl D'Velderan immediately leaps to his feet.  "By the Host above!  What is going on?"   Not wasting any time, he springs to the door and flings it open... finding himself in and amongst the large crowd that has now gathered outside and around the body.

As the others of CSI begin filtering out of the office, Pohl takes it upon himself to help with the crowd control.  His forte is finding people... not looking over people who have already been found.  Especially dead ones.

"All right!  All right!  People please!  Please back away from the body!  By orders of House Tharashk, and CSI... please clear this area!  There's nothing to see here!  Especially not this... crumpled... broken... mushy... pile of flesh lying on the ground here!  Back away!  Let the professionals do their job!  That means YOU, Morton!", pointing to the gnome who runs the butcher shop three doors down.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if I mentioned this, but any rolls you want to make should be done at invisible castle dice rolling website (I'm sure you all know where that is) just link it up.  Most checks will be handled by me just to keep that sense of the narrative in focus, so if you want a roll made give me your modifier in a statblock like this and I'll hgandle the rest.  Attacks, and any rolls you specifically have to make on your own will by through invisible castle.  Sorry for the mix up[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 14, 2006)

Reech quietly watches Anders and Zenthil as they game together, its milky eyes betraying no hint at its innermost thoughts.

As the shrill cry breaks the calm, it jerks its head towards the window. A small "oh!" of surprise forms where faint lips are normally barely evident. Reech pauses before rising, cocking its head from side to side to observe the activities of its fellow investigators. Seeing them moving to the door, and outside, it follows. 

Stepping near the body, Reech gives it a quick glance before turning its attention to the gathering crowd. It quickly scans from side to side, gauging the reactions of the observers.

[sblock=ooc]A couple of things here.
A) How do you post ooc like you do? I couldn't figure it out. 
B) Reech is using Sense Motive to gauge the crowd for unusual reactions, such as recognition, or a something different from the norm (ie, someone not acting with shock and horror at the situation). Linked roll: Checking reactions for anything unusual, such as recognition. (1d20+14=22)[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=ooc] Hey guys I'm giving mr spicoli a couple days to post and then we'll go on, if anyone can contact him and let him what's up that would be cool.  Also, my wife is illustrating the crime scene to give it more depth, so that will take a day, but should be worth it.  Just for the record certain rolls will be done by me since I don't want anyone knowing how well they did i.e. sense motive, spot, search, most perception rolls.
Enforcer: to do an ooc statblock just do a normal statblock but put =ooc after it like this (sblock=ooc) but with brackets then end it like normal.  So don't fret everyone we'll get back on track in a day or two[/sblock]


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 15, 2006)

Zade sat relaxing puffing on his cherrywood pipe, watching the classic game of Conquerer between Anders & Zethil.  He was pondering every move as they made it, and every possible move ahead for each piece.  Like a calculating machine he was most always embroiled on stratagem.

He made some friendly inspiring quips to both of the players, then turned to go to the window sill to speak with his Raven Vellerith who was ruffling his feathers by the open window.
"What is it Vellerith, you seem jumpy for so soon after dinner!  I must say it is becoming quite dreary outside, are you expecting rain and that is why you sit in here?"

Just at that moment the excitement commences as the fallen is seen outside and Vellerith takes immediate flight into the open air.  Zade rushes outside following the group and immediately scans the building tops and windows in the area.

Notice roll:Notice roll 

He wathces the others search the fallen and question the onlookers, he immediately calls to Vellerith to fly about the rooftops and look for anyone or thing that is unusual.  And if he finds it to follow it.

Notice roll for Vellerith 

[sblock=ooc] I did not have any internet access for a couple of days, whoops.  WIll be posting as required from now on.[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 16, 2006)

oops


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2006)

The young man with the raspy voice takes shelter from the rain as best he can as he watches the scene unfold before him. He could tell the movements of everyone, even those he could not see clearly... because, a part of him _could_ see them, sense them even when blind. 

Zenthil has asked him a favor, at it was his job to do so. But... Minds where unpleasant things. They were secret doors into madness and lusts and secrets that should not see the light of day. Anders did not relish it... That was not true. A part of him did. A part closest to the lump on his back and the always present thoughts in his head.

But those were not the ones he was focusing on now. Opening his eyes wide (Kalserath once commented that many he knew would _close_ there eyes during such acts, but Anders could never bring himself to do so), Anders tapped into the whispers that were the key to his power. _Thoughts.... give me their thoughts_.

[sblock=OOC]_read thoughts_, concentrating on a sweep of the crowd and then anyone that comes up to others).[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 16, 2006)

_As the team of the City of Sharn Investigators stand looking at the horribly mangled body a light rain begins to fall, almost as if the city itself wept for the dead.  Considering how commonplace death was in Sharn, perhaps this would explain why it rained so much.  So many questions to consider:  Who is this person, what is this person, and what exactly happened are the first to pop into their mind... quickly followed by, how can we profit form this.  Another beautiful day in Sharn._

The crowd quickly begins to disperse thanks in part to the sudden change in the weather, and Pohl's strongarm tactics.  A few of the onlookers even mutter curses under their breaths at the ranger. 

Anders:[sblock]Feeling uncomfortable as always around this many people you begin to step back into the office when you hear Zenthil ask you to begin scanning the crowds to discern a reaction.  You open your mind to the crowds allowing their shock and fear to assault your mind, the chaos of it all is almost overwhelming.  You notice a goblin approach Pohl and attempt to read its thought.  The creatures mind subconciously attempts to put up a barrier to your intrusions, but you effortlessly cut through it like a knife through hot butter 'Tell the stupid human you saw a man push the victim off a walkway, give a bogus description and take the money, then disappear.'[/sblock]

Zenthil:[sblock]The carnage is almost overwhelming.  You haven't seen anything like this since the Last War, just the image of the victim sends your mind reeling back to your days as a front line correspondant.  Fighting the looming nervous breakdown, you get to business. Taking a quick scan of the sky shows only bridges, walkways, and clouds; if anyone was up there they are obscured by cloud cover, or long gone.  Searching through the victim's body for clues to identity reveals ID papers
 Name: Haris ir'Rolan; Occupation: Student; Address: 216 Torchlit Ln, Center Bridge, Lower Menthis; Emergency Contact: Havis, and Lyddia ir'Rolan; there's a picture in the ID. [sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]  You can only assume the man in the picture is the person laying before you.  You spend the next ten minutes talking to the people as Pohl drives them away, but no meaningful information is gleaned other than no one could remember hearing the man scream before he hit the ground[/sblock]

Kalserath:[sblock]Taking note of the victim you are immediately assaulted with images of wars you've never fought in on planes you've never visited.  For a moment you are left dazed as you take the scene in.  Unnerved at the fact that the deformed victim could make you lose focus on reality you say a brief prayer to il-Yanna that the victim's soul will be guided to the blessed light and that they will perhaps be reborn in more pleasant circumstances.  Scanning the crowd you notice a woman covered in blood huddled against a building wall.  Feeling your quori spirit compelling you to act you go over to console her.[/sblock]

Pohl:[sblock]Seeing the devastation you immediately take control and begin clearing the crowd.  You hear a couple of the people muttering under their breaths 'who does this guy think he is?', 'by order of house Tharashk? That guys got some nerve', 'mushy pile of flesh?  That callous bastard!'  Shortly after dispersing the crowd a goblin walks up to you "Human, I have answers if you have coin."[/sblock]

Reech:[sblock]walking outside and giving a cursory examination of the body doesn't yield any immediate clues.  Similarly scanning the crowd doesn't reveal anything out of the ordinary.  However, if memory serves you right, Sharn has a standing order that any mage who saves a falling person by use of a spell will receive a 25 Galifar reward making falling deaths very uncommon.[/sblock]

Zade:[sblock]You do your best to take the scene in - considering your opium induced haze- and send Vellerith to scour the rooftops.  After flying around for a couple moments Vallerith finally comes back and settles on your shoulder "Sorry Zade, I didn't find anything"[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Welcome spicoli, glad to have you with us, please pick a color to represent your speaking.  

Couple of things I noticed about your characters:

Bento:[sblock]Hey I completely didn't catch this, but you have absolutely no spells!  Pick some spells! Also, if you could fix up your feat (investigator for talented) list, and skills (spot and listen for notice) it would make reading your sheet much easier[/sblock] 

Spicoli:[sblock]You have one feat too many: Either lose a feat, or take a flaw.  If you want to work something out we can make Zade's drug addiction a flaw, but it will have to have substantial in game effects, Sharn:City of Towers, has some good ideas, let me know if you want to go that route and we'll work something out. You know two more 1st lv spells, and I need you to declare a prohibited school.  Also, Wizards get basic profs, or crossbows so go ahead and fix that. Plus you get one extra language due to your int bonus, oh, and stat up Vallerith. I don't know if you noticed, but it seems everyone chose investigate as a feat, you may want to consider choosing another feat since your search skill isn't that great, and I want you to be able to use all the feats you choose, of course you can do whatever you want and _should_ choose what is most fun for you. I think that's about it.[/sblock]

Reech:[sblock]No biggie, just need an explanation on what Able Learner actually does.[/sblock]

For what it's worth, I assume we're all hard working folks with stuff going on in our lives, so I'm pretty lenient on posting requirments.  Post when you can, if you lag behind just catch up when you can.  I'll NPC you if you're lagging in combat or any other important encounters.  I'm more concerned with fun than time limits for posting.[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 16, 2006)

As the crowd begins to disperse, Reech turns its attentions to the object of all the commotion, the crumpled form lying on the ground. Carefully, Reech steps around the body, noting its position, facing, and checking the damage to its form. 

After a few minutes of visual examination, the changeling lay down on the ground, taking up a position similar to the victim. Then, slowly, turning its head every now and then to check its source, Reech begins to shift its form to match that of the mangled corpse.

[sblock=ooc]
1)Able Learner is a feat that allows the character to buy cross-class skills for only half cost (ie,  1 rank per point) The character can still only buy up to the cross-class limit in ranks, however; so Reech could have a maximum number 3 ranks at his current level in a cross-class skill.

2) Reech will use Investigate to study the body for signs of how it died, mainly whether it was pushed or not- which is probably a given, but best to be sure- as well as for any indications of who the person might be- station (via clothing or the like), or similar.

3) Reech is trying to adopt a form as similar to that of the vic as possible, given any damage it has sustained. Depending on what you think it possible to do with a changeling's shapeshift ability, he will even attempt to mimic the physical injuries of the victim- twisted limbs- to try and get a better idea of what the victim was doing prior to impact- trying to turn, stop himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 16, 2006)

_May this soul return to this world after the turning of the Age_ Kalserath thinks to himself while regarding the mangled body, as his quori spirit sends him images of what Kalserath assumes are wars on Dal Quor.

Upon noticing a woman covered in blood huddled against a wall, he approaches. 

"Miss, are you all right? Are you hurt?" he asks with genuine concern, putting a hand gently on her shoulder.

[sblock=OOC to DM and Anders/stonegod]_mindlink_ to Anders (assuming he doesn't resist, my guess is that he'd know it's Kalserath): _There's a woman covered in blood over here, she may be wounded._[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2006)

As the people begin to leave, and he hears the various mumbles of irritation from people, Pohl sadly just shakes his head and thinks _"There's no use getting angry at me... it's your own sad lives that find something like this to be the highlight of your day"._

When the goblin walks up to him, his eyes immediately go to the creature and a quick flash of "oh yuck!" appears then immediately disappears from his face.  He plasters on a wide smile and then addresses the little creature.  "Yes?  Is that true, sir?  Well then I do in fact have a coin.  Here..." he reaches into his purse and pulls out a copper piece, which he hands-- or more to the point, drops-- into the waiting hand of the goblin.  "What answers do you have?  If you have knowledge of this event, you must share... otherwise I'll have no choice but to summon the Sentinel Marshalls for withholding information in a crime investigation."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2006)

Anders' eyes narrow once again as he releases the whispers, always a welcome and unwelcome feeling. Moving to the large man, the young man whispers, "The goblin seeks to deceive you." Anders then just looks curiously at the goblin, trying to observe it reaction.

As he watches the goblin, the boy seems to start a bit. He then looks around, peering intently at Kalserath's direction. He leaves the d'Tharashk hunter and moves to the other's side.
[sblock=Kalserath]Anders felt the presense of Kalserath's mind, so ordered and narrow. He was sure that touching his own mind was a disturbing processes. He thought Kalserath once called it "a tangled nightmare" or some such. At the man's missive, he just thinks, _ok_ and walks over. He peers intently at the woman, trying to assess her mood.[/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC to Anders]Does anyone know that Anders is half-daelkyr with illithid heritage?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=Enforcer]







			
				Enforcer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know that Anders is half-daelkyr with illithid heritage?



Its something that Anders is slowly figuring out, and not something he widely publicizes. He passes for human as best he can.

Of course, the question is also the same for you: Everyone know that Kalserath is kalashtar?[/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 16, 2006)

[sblock=OOC to all]stonegod brought up a good point after I asked him if anyone knows what Anders is: do people know what Kalserath is? The answer is yes, you all should know that Kalserath is kalashtar. Kalserath does little to hide his heritage, unless passing for human is required for a job. But between the meditation, psionic ability, and his glowing white mind blade, it's not exactly hard to deduce Kalserath's race once you've been working with him for a while.[/sblock]


----------



## bento (Nov 16, 2006)

After the crowd starts to lose interest and the rain begins to pick up, Zenthil walks over to the prone Reech.  "So... was it death by sudden impact or something completely different?" 

Zenthil, fighting back the urge to heave, hunches over and begins to examine the body much closer this time.  Under his breath he begins to say to himself "OK...stay calm...remember, this isn't a person anymore...its a possible crime scene...you've seen worse...if someone is behind this you have to keep focused..."

Calming himself, Zenthil's focus begins to shift as his surroundings begin to melt away and all that is before him is the body.  He searches for evidence of magic or signs of unusual trama.  

[sblock=Checks]Zenthil aids Reech in a preliminary examination of the body using his Investigator feat.  He also casts "detect magic" to pick up any possible residue.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I don't know about this "castle" die rolling site you mention.  Could you provide a link?  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 17, 2006)

_The people have dispersed leaving the streets empty save for you and the body.  Looking at the ID gives you a name and a face, with an address to follow up on.  He was just a kid, probably no more than 19 years old, and a student to boot with his whole life ahead of him.  How could something like this happen?  Now all that's left to do here is begin the unsavory process of examining the dead body._

[sblock=Reech, and Zenthil]Working together you begin to ferret out clues concerning young master Haris's demise.  Zenthil watches as Reech begins to shift it's appearance to match Haris and even more unnerving, begins to develope horrible wounds all over it's body and face.  Soon after Reech begins to lay on the ground in an attempt to mirror the scene of the crime.  Unfortunately, there is too much blood, and contamination from the onlookers to deduce much from the scene.  If the body had fallen 50 feet, perhaps it could have been noted if he were pushed, or even how he landed.  But this is Sharn, and the possibility of the body falling over mile before hitting ground is very likely, the body is too damaged, and extensive bouncing probably occured.  However, searching body reveals this.[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock] Two rings, one ornate, the other, sort of plain are on Haris's right hand.  No other information can be deduced[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalserath]While sending your mindlink to Anders you are greeted with that familiar sensation of distilled chaos, and terror.  You remember a time when you were a child and fell in a vat of congealed cooking grease, the feeling is not unlike that.  After your message you turn to the blood-soaked girl.  "Are you okay?" you ask, putting a hand on her shoulder.  At your touch she immediately lets out a blood curdling shriek -like the one you heard in the office- and recoils from you.  'So much blood, so much blood!  Oh gods, he landed right in front of me!!  I can't get it off!!'.  You see her look at you, or rather _through_ you as she mumbles to herself and rocks gently back and forth cradling her knees.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Anders]You feel a smug sense of confidence as the goblin blanches at your statement, and then you walk towards the girl.  On the way you hear her shriek, and begin babbling something to Kalserath.  Upon arrival you see she's almost catatonic, and in a state of emotional shock.  Your _read thoughts_ power is still active so you turn it on her, and her the jumbled mass of terror that is her mind.  In the midst of the confusion, you can pick out few coherant thoughts: _'He died in front of me, there was no warning why didn't he scream?  I'll never be clean, get it off, the blood, oh gods the blood!'_.  That is all you discern before her mind descends into garbled madness.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pohl]After handing the coin to the goblin, Anders walks up and calmly says _'the goblin is trying to deceive you'_ then he cocks his head and calmly walks away.  The goblin stares at you on horror and mouths _"how?"_ before painting a fake smile on his face, "Surely I wouldn't dream of cheating an heir of House Tharashk, there is a misunderstanding.  Here, take the coin.  See I'm no deceiver, please believe me." As he slowly begins backing away.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Okay guys its the holiday and I'm gonna be out of town for a while.  The posting will be pretty infrequent until I get back on the 1st.  I'll do my best to get a couple posts in till then.  In the mean time though have a happy holiday and I'll catch you all later, when you catch the perpitrator.

[sblock=Bento]the site is invisiblecastle.com it's an online dice rolling program just roll the dice then copy the url and paste it on the post in a wrapped url code and it will link me to the roll itself, its pretty easy once you get the hang of it[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 21, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Hey guys, I wasn't saying that I won't be posting at all, just that it's a little spotty.  I've noticed no one has posted in almost a week.  Is everything okay.  Well, if nothing else this is a bump to get us back up in the boards.  Happy Thanksgiving[/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 21, 2006)

As the blood-drenched girl freaks out uncontrollably, Kalserath holds her close and whispers gentle words meant to console her.

"It's not your fault. You've done nothing wrong. Everything will be okay once we've gotten you cleaned up. There was nothing anyone could do to help him. My friends and I are going to bring the person responsible to justice, don't worry."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy Check (-1 Cha, +2 racial=+1 bonus: Diplomacy Check to console blood-soaked girl. (1d20+1=14)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 21, 2006)

Anders cocks his head to the side again, as if looking at something curious as the woman breaks down. It was a feeling somewhat familiar to him, though such madness he kept at bay.

Usually.

Not finding anything he can help on there, the young man makes his way over to the body. Dead things always looked peaceful to him, even when destroyed and mutilated like this one was. At least it did not suffer any more. 

As the other two continued to investigate the body, Anders looked for something he could use his particular talents on. "Those rings. I can read them. Are you done with them?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 22, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> After the crowd starts to lose interest and the rain begins to pick up, Zenthil walks over to the prone Reech.  "So... was it death by sudden impact or something completely different?"




Still lying next to the body, Reech replies, "It would seem that the cause of death is much as it appears." Its limbs twitch grotesquely as it works through possible crime scene combinations. "I do not believe there is much else the physical state of this body can tell us at the moment."



> As the other two continued to investigate the body, Anders looked for something he could use his particular talents on. "Those rings. I can read them. Are you done with them?"




Reech's now mangled face turns at an unnatural angle towards Anders. "As you would. The ring on the body's smallest digit seems somewhat unusual, do you not agree?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 24, 2006)

The strange man picks up the ring and then opens his eyes widely, lost in concentration. _Speak to me. Tell me your secrets..._

OOC: _object reading_


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Nov 25, 2006)

"Perchance a coincidence that this event happens right at the doorstep of an investigation outfit?  The chances are slim, but that is still conjecture. Perhaps there is reason that this happened so close to our office, perhaps not.

Turning to examine the rings more closely, Zade speaks as Anders tries his best to discern information about it.  "The plainer ring looks to be a wedding band possibly.  It may have an inscription including the jeweller.  That might not be alltogether to useful, but might be worth paying them a visit to gleen any more information about this person.

The other ring is interesting in its design, perhaps if not one of us a jeweler can distinguish any useful characteristics as to its design and symbol?  Hmm, now where have I seen a ring like that if ever?"

Zade concentrates as he considers the make and design of both rings.  


(OOC: plain ring appraise check=14

garish ring appraise check=11


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 26, 2006)

_Turning their attention to the rings found on Haris' fingers Anders and Zade try to discern any relevent information about their owner from them.  Meanwhile, Kalserath attempts to console a horrified witness of the crime scene.  As this takes place, Reech and Zenthil conclude their studies of the body.  Off to the side Pohl can be seen conversing with a city goblin._

[sblock=Zade][sblock]I like to roll in secret for certain checks, because I don't like the metagaming issues involved in knowing how well you rolled (Wow, he _must_ be telling the truth, I rolled a 19 on sense motive) see where a problem can develope?  Suffice to say: appraise is one of those rolls.  However, it is duly noted that you wish to appraise the rings and using _my_ rolls you discern the following[/sblock] You gingerly pluck the rings off the victem's fingers and inspect them trying to assess worth or     craftsmen. You estimate the plain ring at about 50 Galifar's, and the ornate (gaudy) ring at about 1200 Galifar's the crafters of the rings cannot be identified at this time.  After inspecting the rings you casually toss them to Anders who regards you with those odd pupilless eyes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalserath]As you cradle the near catatonic girl in your arms you are assaulted with waves of empathyfrom your Quori spirit.  You are treated to visions of Serath cradling a dying deva in _his_ arms, and for a brief moment you feel as if you are doing the same thing.  Soon the feeling passes and you are aware of the girl who has recovered somewhat from her stupor and is crying softly against your chest[/sblock]

[sblock=Anders][sblock]Depending on how long you study the ring (you get a total of 30 minutes) you can determine more about the victem and each successful owner.  I'll assume you are scanning the ornate ring, and are scanning until you have everyone or you run out of time, if I am incorrect just let me know and I'll edit the post[/sblock] You tightly grasp the ring in your and and those around you can just barely hear a low hum coming from your direction.  A part of your mind that normally stays silent suddenly awakens and you are overwhelmed with blackness and an undeniable feeling of _wrongness_ that passes as quickly as it appeared as the minutes tick by you begin to _know_ the last owner of this ring. Human .... Male ..... 23 years old ..... Neutral .... Taken off the dead body of previous owner, freely given to you.  It takes you a second to realize that you are sensing Zadrius.  Cursing the man under your breath for the wasted time you return your attention to the ring.  Human .... Male .... 19 years old .... Neutral .... Given as a gift by his parents, lost upon death .... ;Human ..... Male ..... 52 years old .... Neutral ..... Bought from previous owner, given freely to last owner; .... Changeling ..... Female .... 35 years old .... Chaotic Neutral .... Taken from previous owner, lost upon sale to last owner; .... Human .... Male .... 28 years old .... Neutral Evil .... Taken from previous owners home, lost upon death....; Human..... Female..... 43 years old.... Neutral.... Bought from previous owner, taken by last owner.  Suddenly you snap out of your daze and become aware that you've been in a trance for the last half hour.  The blackness of your subconscious receeds to the back of your mind, but you still feel the tendrils of chaos around your mind as you wonder not for the first time 'what am I?'[/sblock]

[sblock=Reech]You begin to pull yourself back together and look at Anders for a moment as the odd man tunes out of the world 'Now what?' you think to yourself.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 26, 2006)

Anders wide open eyes stare at nothing... unblinking... for a quite a long time. Its... unsettling.

OOC: Anders is out of it for a half-hour folks. Have fun not getting yourselves killed in the meantime.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Goblin said:
			
		

> "Surely I wouldn't dream of cheating an heir of House Tharashk, there is a misunderstanding.  Here, take the coin.  See I'm no deceiver, please believe me."



Pohl looks down at the grubby little blighter, completely aghast that he'd try to put one past a man of his stature.  Pohl's eyes narrow and he reaches down and grabs the goblin by the throat.  Not one to normally make threats, he nonetheless angers at the thought that his generous offer of an ENTIRE COPPER piece would be thrown back in his face!  Who does this cretin think he is?!?

He pulls the goblin to him by the neck, leans down to look into his eyes and growls "Listen here, you despicable little turd!  A person's life has just ended and you're trying to profit from it!  If you have any information about this accident, you tell it to me now or else I'll run you in so fast you'd think the Daughters Of Sora Kell were after you!  Do you hear me?!?" (Intimidate check: 20)


----------



## bento (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking over at Reech, "Seems like we have several leads - the rings, the victim's address and the university.  I'll see if Pohl wants to go with me to the residence.  I have a feeling its several hundred feet straight up.  Do you want to tag along or start checking out the college?"

Zenthil walks back into the office and grabs some gear - hat/raincoat, business cards and a small pad and pen for taking notes.  Coming back out he sees Pohl shaking down a goblin.

"Pohl, after your through with your friendly chat, would you care to join me in a short walk?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Zenthil said:
			
		

> "Pohl, after your through with your friendly chat, would you care to join me in a short walk?"



Pohl d'Velderan turns his head over his shoulder while he still has the goblin around the neck, and looks at Zenthil.  "Of course, my friend.  Won't be a moment!"   He then turns back to the goblin and gives him a good shake.  "Well?  Answer me!"


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 28, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> _Turning their attention to the rings found on Haris' fingers Anders and Zade try to discern any relevent information about their owner from them.  Meanwhile, Kalserath attempts to console a horrified witness of the crime scene.  As this takes place, Reech and Zenthil conclude their studies of the body.  Off to the side Pohl can be seen conversing with a city goblin._
> [sblock=Kalserath]As you cradle the near catatonic girl in your arms you are assaulted with waves of empathyfrom your Quori spirit.  You are treated to visions of Serath cradling a dying deva in _his_ arms, and for a brief moment you feel as if you are doing the same thing.  Soon the feeling passes and you are aware of the girl who has recovered somewhat from her stupor and is crying softly against your chest[/sblock]



Having settled the girl down, Kalserath gently lifts her chin to look in her eyes.

"Miss, you'll be just fine. Go on home, get yourself cleaned up, and have a nice meal with family and friends. We have this matter well in hand."

Assuming that the girl goes about her business, Kalserath joins his fellow investigators.

"Have we learned any details as to who's responsible for this crime?" the kalashtar asks, his chest smeared with blood from the girl he had just calmed.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 29, 2006)

[sblock=Pohl]The goblin stares at you in absolute horror "Please sir, I don't know anything.  I was trying to make some coin that is all.  I'm scum, I'm lower than scum.  Scum looks at me and says 'that guy is scum'.  Please let me be, I promise I'll never cross House Tharashk again you'll see." The goblin's eyes well with tears as he awaits your response.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalserath]The girl, numbly stands and mumbles thanks before heading off, presumably back home.  You approach the group to see Anders standing in a complete trance, Pohl holding a goblin by the throat, and Reech mirroring the body in every way.  Predictably nobody pays much attention to your bloody clothes.  But perhaps it would be in everyones bets interest if you chanegd before heading out.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zenthil]So where exactly are you heading first?[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 29, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> Looking over at Reech, "Seems like we have several leads - the rings, the victim's address and the university.  I'll see if Pohl wants to go with me to the residence.  I have a feeling its several hundred feet straight up.  Do you want to tag along or start checking out the college?"




Reech stands, shifting back into its normal form as it does so. "The body was a student?" it asks. "That is interesting. Still, I think it would be best to seek its home first. There should be more information to be found there."


----------



## bento (Nov 29, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]
I was thinking we could regroup, go over the clues and map out where we'll head to next.  

The three most likely places to search would be the victim's residence, the university he attended, and gather more info on the ring that gave Anders the willies... I'd like to see what the others think about our next action.

Personally I wanted to visit the residence - see where it is in relation to where the body ended up.  I get the feeling it's straight up...
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Goblin said:
			
		

> "Please sir, I don't know anything. I was trying to make some coin that is all. I'm scum, I'm lower than scum. Scum looks at me and says 'that guy is scum'. Please let me be, I promise I'll never cross House Tharashk again you'll see."




Pohl pulls the goblin up by the neck and stares into his eyes to acertain if the goblin is telling him the truth.  (Sense Motive +7)

If he thinks the goblin is, he drops the little vermin and shoos him away, then turns to Zenthil and says "Ready when you are, sir.  Let's go!"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 1, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Pohl pulls the goblin up by the neck and stares into his eyes to acertain if the goblin is telling him the truth.  (Sense Motive +7)



 [sblock=Pohl]After hearing the goblin's pathetic speech you lift him closer to your eyes, and see the abject terror in him.  He's either truly penitent, or a _very_ good actor.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pohl stares into those beady eyes for a few more moments, then decides the little vermin has suffered enough.  He drops him roughly and then turns away from him to join with Zenthil.  "Don't let me catch you around here again!  You got that?  If you need money... go grovel for coin like a normal beggar!"

When he reaches Zenthil, he puts a hand out onto his shoulder.  "I'm right there with you.  Let's go."


----------



## bento (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenthil brings Pohl up-to-date with what's been found so far in the investigation.  

"Let's head up to 216 Torchlit Lane to see who's around.  I'm not expecting trouble, especially if you're with me.  Reech will be coming along as well."

Zenthil then starts talking to the team members to see where they would be heading off to.  

"We shouldn't be more than a few hours.  If we run into any trouble we'll send word back to the office."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 3, 2006)

[sblock=Everyone]That actually brings up a good question: What is everyone planning to do now?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 3, 2006)

OOC: Anders is in a trance for the next 27 or so minutes.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 3, 2006)

After seeing the blood-soaked girl off safely, Kalserath notices that his mind is clear and open--and no longer has Anders' oily touch on it. He finds the Seer and gives him a nudge.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2006)

OOC:  I'm going with Zenthil to the house like was said in my previous post.


----------



## bento (Dec 8, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]_'crickets chirping in the background' _ 

I'm probably going to be called pushy, or maybe I'm a little impatient with PbP, but it's been too quiet for the past week.  Can we all assume that it's now about 45 minutes since we walked out of the office and we're ready to take the next action?  Start picking up the trail before it gets cold and all that....

Reech, Pohl and I (Zenthil) are going to check out what might be the victim's residence.  

Anders, Kalserath & Zade - what's your next steps?  Do you want to come with, or follow another lead?

[/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 8, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Assuming nothing happens when Kalserath nudges Anders, he'll bring the Seer inside the office and then go off with Reech, Pohl, and Zenthil.[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 9, 2006)

[sblock=Everyone]Sorry about the delay I know you all were getting bored, my internet went down suddenly and I haven't been able to post all week, but I'm back and ready to get the show on the road.



> 'crickets chirping in the background'
> 
> I'm probably going to be called pushy, or maybe I'm a little impatient with PbP, but it's been too quiet for the past week. Can we all assume that it's now about 45 minutes since we walked out of the office and we're ready to take the next action? Start picking up the trail before it gets cold and all that....
> 
> ...



 Good point, we could just assume that you waited the 30 minutes for Anders to come out of his trance and get going, if that works with you all I'll just give everyone a day or so to let me know what they think of this course of action, and we'll get going.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zade] Haven't heard from you in a while, are you still in?  If so just give us a post and we'll be cool, if not, _don't_ post and we can write you out of the game.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

Even after being moved in the store, Anders does not respond. Eventually, his eyes return to normal and he looks around. He says to no one in particular. "Tell Zadrius not to touch the evidence. Dilutes my readings..." This time louder, but still in a hoarse whisper, he describes his findings. "The body was 19 years, a gift of his parents. Father gave it to him; and older man. He bought from changeling who in turn had stolen it from a dark human entering middle age. That is all I have."

Looking at the impatient others, he adds, "You want clues, I give them. I will follow to the residence of death, if you wish. I shall seek the hidden whispers."


----------



## bento (Dec 11, 2006)

Before leaving Zenthil calls to a local boy who runs errands "Yo there lad..here's two coins to fetch the local constable to come and pick up this mess."

"Let's go find a lift and be off..."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about your abbrupt disconnect McNathan.  I remembered reading some of your messages a month or two ago about how attendance often falls off.  I wanted to make sure we weren't going to let that happen during this great mystery![/sblock]


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Dec 11, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I apologize for not posting an update, I will do so in the OOC thread next time.  I had no web access from home for a couple of weeks and work access has been spotty.  I will make sure to update from now on.[/sblock]

Zade ponders al of the details of the events of the day.  Considering what Zethil, Reech, and Kelserath have found out, he decides to wait for Anders divining before making a decision.  He was best at assembling, sorting and then deciphering clues to make uncanny connections.  This team had many experts in their respective fields, and Zade enjoyed watching the others do what they excel at.

He motioned to Anders as he woke back, "Anders, sorry for the rash grabbing of the rings which you needed to divine.  I will wait next time for the opportune moment to do what I do..."


Turning to the others, "Yes we should visit Torchlit Lane first and see what can be found out.  Later, we might want to explore the upper reaches where the man fell or was pushed from as there may be a clue of value there as well."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 13, 2006)

_After waiting for what seems like forever for Anders to end his trance he finally awakes and gives you his findings.  After, you decide to make your way to Haris's address.  As the rain falls on the team while you traverse the streets Pohl shows you alleyways, and hidden stairwells that the rest of you didn't know existed.  Finally, after about six minutes of travel you arrive at 216 Torchlit Ln.  The door is closed, what do you do?_

[sblock=Zenthil]No worries man, I certainly didn't take your post as 'pushy', and I certainly have been in that position of not knowing what the GM is doing, or even _if_ they're going to ever post again.  Rest assured, if I ever decide to shut this post down I will let you all know.  However, I feel like you and I want to see how this mystery plays out  . [/sblock]

[sblock=Zade]Sorry for the 'ultimatum' back there. but I hate to see posts where someone joins up and is all raring to go, and then just quits leaving everyone in a lurch.  I do, however, appreciate your situation, as it is one I too am currently facing.  Just try to keep up as best you can, and we'll work something out.  BTW don't post in the OOC I'm not going to check it, just post OOC in a statblock here, cool?[/sblock]

[sblock=Pohl]I went ahead and 'took a 10' on your Knowledge:Local check to cut the travel time in half.  Go urban rangers  [/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 13, 2006)

Turning to his friends, Kalserath asks in a calm whisper, "Should I scout the building, peek through windows, the usual?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 13, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Turning to his friends, Kalserath asks in a calm whisper, "Should I scout the building, peek through windows, the usual?"




Reech gives Kalserath an inquisitive look. "Should we not simply knock?"


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 13, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Reech gives Kalserath an inquisitive look. "Should we not simply knock?"



Kalserath shrugs and says, "Is it not possible that the persons responsible for Haris ir'Rolan's death could be in his home?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 13, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Kalserath shrugs and says, "Is it not possible that the persons responsible for Haris ir'Rolan's death could be in his home?"




"I would think it not likely. Deaths by falling are rather rare in Sharn, due to the standing rewards for spellcasters to rescue anyone they see in flight. Attempting to push one to its death is usually the mark of an impulse prompted by opportunity, rather than premeditation." It pauses a moment, considering. "Of course, we cannot be certain the body was not already dead before it fell, due to the damage done on impact."

Reech seems to shrug slightly. "Still, I would be surprised if its murderers would still be present at its home, given the length of time since the incident."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 13, 2006)

"Let's be official here, gents.  We're not part of the guard force in Sharn, we're private investigators.  If we go skulking about this property, we could easily be arrested for tresspassing or perhaps even worse.  As far as anyone is concerned at this very moment... the occupants of this estate have done nothing wrong and it wouldn't be prudent for us to treat them as criminals."

He then smirks, then looks up and down the street.  "That being said... I also would not like to see anyone escape from this house until we've had a chance to have a friendly word with the occupants... so how about I go around back to keep an eye on things while you two knock on the door to say hello?  And if I see anyone try and sneak out the back, I'll put up a shout and then take them into custody.  How does that sound?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 13, 2006)

Anders remains silent, as was his usual wont. When his gifts were needed, he would be ready. For now, patience.


----------



## bento (Dec 13, 2006)

"Pohl - that sounds great.  I'll give you a minute to get back there and then I'll knock.  Anyone else want to join him?"

[sblock=ooc]DM - what's the place look like?  Is there multiple entrances or windows?  Do any of them look visibly messed with? Are there anyone else around besides us?[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 14, 2006)

216 Torchlit Ln is more a townhouse than an actual home, or apartment.  It is set into the side of a tower about 30 feet up, you are standing in what appears to be the courtyard of this particular estate.  This looks like a typical upscale college dwelling.  There is one door in front, a window to the left side with the curtains shut, and a casual glance doesn't reveal any movement inside.

[sblock=Pohl]As you attempt to go around the back you find that the estate drops off quite suddenly and you are treated to a clear view of the streets of lower menthis from 30' up.  However, each townhouse has a balcony in the back.  Perhaps if you could get over there...[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Pohl stares over at the balcony to the townhouse, then looks down to see the precipitous drop to the streets below.  He spend a few seconds calculating what it would take to climb or jump across to reach the balcony... then realizes quite suddenly that you know what?  He's not that stupid.  And if anyone inside that townhouse tries to make his escape out this back way and can survive a leap from this balcony... then they DESERVE to escape.

But to be on the safe side while the others check out what's happening inside, he remains out back here and keeps a look out just in case.


----------



## bento (Dec 14, 2006)

Zenthil knocks at the door...


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 16, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> Zenthil knocks at the door...




[sblock=Zenthil]Ah, now we're getting somewhere.... Of Course, no one answers  [/sblock]


----------



## bento (Dec 18, 2006)

Looking at the others...

"Anyone want to take a crack at this lock?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 18, 2006)

The changeling reaches a hand towards the doorknob. "Perhaps it is not locked?"

[sblock=ooc]Reech will turn the knob to see if the door is even locked. Maybe they left it open for us? [/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 18, 2006)

Kalserath watches the surrounding neighborhood for anything unusual while Reech goes for the door.

[sblock=Notice Roll]Kalserath's Notice roll outside the door of 216 Torchlit Ln. (1d20+8=21)[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 19, 2006)

_Standing outside the door of a dead man's house always made you a little nervous, especially knowing that the perp might be inside.  Every single person that sees you may be in on it, it gets to a point that it's hard to trust anybody.  But that's what it's like living on the fringes, exposing the brutal underbelly of a city like Sharn._

[sblock=Reech] You extend your gray, featurless hand and grasp the knob attempting to turn it only to find the door is quite locked.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalserath]Don't forget:  I would like to make rolls like that since I don't want you to know how well you did.  It cuts down on meta gaming issues, I hope you understand.  Plus it won't slow the game down any since you have to wait for me to tell you what you see right?  Just let me know you want to make a roll and I'll go ahead and roll it up   Any way, according to _my_ roll, you see someone peeking at you through their window across the courtyard.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pohl]While you're standing there a person comes out two balconies down from you.  "Excuse me sir, could you please explain to me what it is you're doing just standing there looking onto the residents balconies?"[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

Anders unsettling wide eyed gaze scans the building, the street, taking in the quiet. It is not the quiet _sound_ however, it is the quiet of the _minds_, of the _destinies_. He had been around the others enough to be able to block out their fates, but throngs of people were... unsettling. 

Looking at the others in front of the door, Anders asks, "If there is none home, is it a home? And if it is not a home, is entering a crime?"


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 19, 2006)

Kalserath whispers quietly, "We are being watched from across the courtyard."

[sblock=ooc]Hey, no problem on the skill rolls. Can I see any details about this person? Notice +8[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

> "Excuse me sir, could you please explain to me what it is you're doing just standing there looking onto the residents balconies?"



"Ah!  Good afternoon!  Yes, that is a very good question indeed.  My name is Pohl D'Velderan... member of House Tharashk here in Sharn, and currently on an assignment of some import.  Trying to catch a murderer, you see... and he's right here in your neighborhood.  If I were you... I'd duck back inside lest a stray crossbow bolt comes flying from this purveyor of death, whereever he is hiding.  Better to protect yourself than get involved.  But don't you worry!  We've got everything under control out here!  We'll flush him out shortly!"

He gives the man a wide, winning smile.  (Diplomacy check +5 to get the man on his side.)


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 19, 2006)

[sblock=Kalserath]Trying to scrutinize more detail from your spectator, you peer more closely into the window of the townhouse.  It appears that a young woman is staring out the window at you, once she notices you are staring back she quickly retreats from the window.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pohl]"Well sir, I'm Darrin Mahshin, community president, and I think that if you want that story to fly you're going to have to show me some ID, or proof of occupation before I let you snoop around this complex." He says smugly.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> "Well sir, I'm Darrin Mahshin, community president, and I think that if you want that story to fly you're going to have to show me some ID, or proof of occupation before I let you snoop around this complex."



"Some ID you say?  Of course, my good man!  Here... let me get my papers."  He reaches into his pocket, pulls out his ID and opens it up, holding it out for the man to look at.  "Here we are!  And here is my House Tharashk medallion of membership..." he pulls out the necklace that hangs around his neck and shows it to the man.  "And of course here on my arm..." he pulls up the sleeve of his shirt and shows off the bicep of his right arm "is my dragonmark as well.  Impressive, isn't it?  So as you can see, I have all the credentials necessary to conduct an investigation of this type, and that is exactly what I am doing.  The others of my firm are out front questioning the owner of this balcony I'm looking at as we speak... as a murder was committed a short while ago, and we believe the persons connected with this address are a part of this investigation.  So if you don't mind, my good man, I really must get back to keeping an eye on this balcony in case someone tries to make a break for it.  Cheerio!"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 19, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Some ID you say?  Of course, my good man!  Here... let me get my papers."  He reaches into his pocket, pulls out his ID and opens it up, holding it out for the man to look at.  "Here we are!  And here is my House Tharashk medallion of membership..." he pulls out the necklace that hangs around his neck and shows it to the man.  "And of course here on my arm..." he pulls up the sleeve of his shirt and shows off the bicep of his right arm "is my dragonmark as well.  Impressive, isn't it?  So as you can see, I have all the credentials necessary to conduct an investigation of this type, and that is exactly what I am doing.  The others of my firm are out front questioning the owner of this balcony I'm looking at as we speak... as a murder was committed a short while ago, and we believe the persons connected with this address are a part of this investigation.  So if you don't mind, my good man, I really must get back to keeping an eye on this balcony in case someone tries to make a break for it.  Cheerio!"




[sblock=Pohl]"A murder?!  This wouldn't have anything to do with all the ruckus I heard earlier today would it?"  Darrin asks nervously.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> A murder?!  This wouldn't have anything to do with all the ruckus I heard earlier today would it?"



"Can you describe the ruckus, sir?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Can you describe the ruckus, sir?"



[sblock=Pohl]"Yeah, sure.  ABoult half an hour ago I heard a commotion going on a few doors down from me, I think maybe apartment 216, or 217.  Any way sounded like someone was fighting or something, you know stuff breaking, sounded like someone knocked something big over... but no shouting or abything like that, I was gonna go over and see if everything was all right, but I have a term paper due, and was waiting until I got to a good stopping point before I went to see what was going on.  So there was a murder you say?  Who was it?  Do you think anyone here is responsible?"[/sblock]

[Sblock=Anders]No prob, we've all been there, if anything important happens that your skills will prove useful, I'll you a day or so to post, then I'll just go ahead and NPC you for that situation.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Community President said:
			
		

> "Yeah, sure.  About half an hour ago I heard a commotion going on a few doors down from me, I think maybe apartment 216, or 217.  Anyway it sounded like someone was fighting or something, you know stuff breaking, sounded like someone knocked something big over... but no shouting or anything like that. I was gonna go over and see if everything was all right, but I have a term paper due, and was waiting until I got to a good stopping point before I went to see what was going on.  So there was a murder you say?  Who was it?  Do you think anyone here is responsible?"



"Wait a tick, wait a tick... let me write all this down."  Pohl takes out a pen and parchment and scribbles all the information the community president spills to him.  Once finished, he rereads it to himself again and then looks up at the man.  "Indeed.  A murder.  Someone flung from the heights to the streets of Lower Menthis below.  Can't say who it was until we speak with the people in the apartments... get an idea of who might be missing.  But I thank you for your information and your concern.  I'll alert the city watch to your bravery in answering questions that might bring a murderer to justice."  He smiles and salutes the man with his pen, then returns his eyes to the balcony of 216.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Wait a tick, wait a tick... let me write all this down."  Pohl takes out a pen and parchment and scribbles all the information the community president spills to him.  Once finished, he rereads it to himself again and then looks up at the man.  "Indeed.  A murder.  Someone flung from the heights to the streets of Lower Menthis below.  Can't say who it was until we speak with the people in the apartments... get an idea of who might be missing.  But I thank you for your information and your concern.  I'll alert the city watch to your bravery in answering questions that might bring a murderer to justice."  He smiles and salutes the man with his pen, then returns his eyes to the balcony of 216.



[sblock=Pohl]Darrin visibly puffs up at your comments "Well, you know I'm just looking out for the tennents of the complex.  Just doing my job and all.  Well just let me know if there's anything else you may need." He says before stepping back inside.[/sblock]

[sblock=Everyone]Hey guys, I know Pohl's been talking alot, but ya'll can carry on the investigation  Seriously though, is everyone still alive out there?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2006)

Anders looks in the windows while he companions figure out their next move. Perhaps something interest is to be seen.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 23, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Anders looks in the windows while he companions figure out their next move. Perhaps something interest is to be seen.



[sblock=Anders]The curtsain is drawn shut making the room difficult to see in.... However, what you can see is an overturned table, and some papers scattered on the floor.[/sblock]


----------



## bento (Dec 23, 2006)

Zenthil looks at the crew and begins to hrumph.

"Damn me for neither being born a half-orc basher nor the son of a locksmith.  Anyone want to take a crack at this door?"

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay.  I can't believe something as simple as a locked door is keeping us from going forward!   

Is it my imagination or did some of the posts disappear?  A week or so ago we were on our third page and now we're back on the second page.  Strange...strange![/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone.  I hope your holiday is a blessing of family and thankfulness.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 28, 2006)

_After standing around for a couple of minutes seemingly detered by the locked door Reech suddenly remembers s/he can pick locks *yay*.  Bending down to peer in the lock s/he pulls some wires and picks out and after two minutes has the lock jimmied. "Anyone want dibs on opening the door?" it asks._

[sblock=Reech]I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of having you pick the lock to move thois thing along ok?[/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 28, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]As long as you're cool with it- Reech doesn't have any ranks in Open Locks, though, which is why I didn't jump to do this myself earlier. [/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 29, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]As long as you're cool with it- Reech doesn't have any ranks in Open Locks, though, which is why I didn't jump to do this myself earlier. [/sblock]



 [sblock=Reech] my bad, I checked the RG and it said you have 2 ranks, so I just went for it, however, I'm all for fudging just a little to keep the game moving  [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 29, 2006)

"By the gods above, what the heck are those fellows doing out there?"   Pohl's been standing out back for several minutes waiting for something to occur inside, and nothing's been happening.  He hems and haws while pacing out back, and finally decides to check back out front to see what is going on.  He walks back to the front of the building and sees all the men standing around... either looking at windows across the street, or looking at the door while Reech pops the lock.  "What the heck is taking you fellows so long?  Having tea?"  Suddenly, he sees Reech stand up.



			
				Reech said:
			
		

> "Anyone want dibs on opening the door?"



Pohl is about to turn around to go back to the rear of the building like they had planned... but stops short when again nobody decides to make a move to the door.  He turns back to the gentlemen with inquisitive eyes... is ANYONE going to open the door?  When no one does... Pohl exasperatively throws up his hands and walks to the door.  "Oh for pity's sake!  Fine!  I'll do it!"

He puts his hand out and twists the doorknob, shoving the door inwards.  He then steps into the apartment and calls out... not caring one whit about trying to be secretive, since the entire group has been standing out front for a good ten minutes in full view of anyone who might be watching.  "Hello?  Anyone home?  The Sharn Inquisitive here... helloooooo?"


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 29, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]D'OH! I'd forgotten that you'd houseruled Open Locks as part of Disable Device! That's why I thought I must have decided against taking Open Locks for some reason. Argh! Sorry about holding things up on the locked door. [/sblock]


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Dec 29, 2006)

Zade has been quiet and keeping a low profile off to the side down the block a bit.  Watching carefully for any signs of movement in or around the house.  As the party ensues their various poking around, he sirveys the local neighborhood watching for any neighbors or passersby who may notice the group's activities. 
He tells his familiar to fly and circle the house looking for any movement in or outside.
Upon any such sighting, he tells his Raven to immediately notify him, so he would let the other s know.

If anyone notices and approaches the party, Zade will attempt to distract them having his Raven fly down at them and use a charm person spell if necessary.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 29, 2006)

Kalserath remains vigilant as they enter the home, ready to manifest his mind blade and strike with deadly psionic energy. He's not much of an optimist.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 30, 2006)

As the others enter the home, Reech follows, shrugging slightly. _Odd how people can justify breaking the laws they themselves have enacted,_ it muses silently.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2006)

Anders follows silently, his eyes roaming everywhere. To the part of himself he keeps hidden, he asks, _Do you sense anyone or anything in this place?_

[sblock=OOC]Using his symbiots blindsight.[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 31, 2006)

_The City of Sharn Investigators enter the victim's home only to find the place completely trashed.  Papers are strewn on the floor, bookshelves are knocked over, and everything is in shambles.  It looks like someone really went to town on this place, either a fight ensued, or someone was looking for something._

[sblock=Everybody]So my wife has been in the stages of early labor for the past few days now, and it's looking like we might be having a baby in the near future.  So if I suddenly don't post for a few days, that's why.  Of course it could be a couple of weeks more... who knows?  Anyway, I hope you all have a Happy New Year, and I'll see you all next year[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2007)

Still waiting for the other part of him to tell him what it "saw", Anders begins to search the documents.

[sblock=OOC]No problem. Congrats![/sblock]


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 2, 2007)

Reech takes a moment to look at the dwelling as it stands, noting the locations of furnishings and layout. Then he looks for more details about the place, taking his time to methodically search.

[sblock=ooc]Is this just a one-room apartment, or a multi-room dwelling? Reech is also looking mainly for things that will give him an indication of who the murder victim was- pictures/paintings of the victim and/or his loved ones, the sort of clothing the victim wore, personal letters, types of decoration and furniture that would give an indication of the victim's economic level and preferences. That sort of thing.

Also, congratulations! What a great way to ring in the New Year! [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Oy, what a mess."  Pohl looks around the room but doesn't touch anything... figuring he'd let his more detailed partners find the small pieces of evidence.  "I did speak to a neighbor around the back.  He said he heard a lot of things breaking and being knocked over, but no shouts or screams.  This appears to be the evidence of that search... and it also appears that there's a good chance that _if_ the murder occurred here, it was done silently.  You would think the boy was killed or knocked out first, then tossed over the side..." Pohl begins walking to the back of the apartment to see if there's a door or a window onto a balcony that overlooks the long drop to the grounds below.  "Otherwise, if he was still conscious the neighbor should have heard screams as the boy plunged to the walkways below.  Concur?"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jan 6, 2007)

[sblock=Everyone]Hey everybody, we're back from the hospital -finally- and everything is good.  We have a baby boy, born New Year's Day!!  So our hands are a little full.  I'll do my best to update this weekend.  Also, I have a short course for school that runs all next week, but then is over after that.  So here's the deal: I'll update this weekend, and maybe -but not likely- post next week, but I'll defintiely post that weekend (14th).  Just want you guys to know what's going on.  Happy New Year everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## bento (Jan 6, 2007)

Zenthil focuses his search on discovering what classes the victim took, looking through book titles and kept notes.  He's also searching for any personal journals or address books...

"Gee, looks like the typical student housing doesn't it?  I wonder how much this costs to rent."

Going into the kitchen/dining area, Zenthil looks to see if the cupboard is bare or well stocked.

[sblock=ooc]Great news DM!  Congratulations on your newest addition (or is that edition?)!  We'll hang loose for a while!

By the way, do we have any official status as a group?  I agree that breaking and entering with no legal status makes me nervous![/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jan 7, 2007)

_Standing amidst the ruins of what appears to be a rather nice dwelling all you can think about is the unrecognizable body laying on the ground outside your office.  As you begin to disperse throughout the townhouse looking for clues you ponder what could have happened, who could have done this.  It's like a puzzle, but you don't have all the pieces, of course that's why you love this job, the mystery of it all._

[sblock=Anders]That sentient part of you that you don't want anyone to know about sends a feeling of calm through your mind, almost as if to say you are the only people there.  Rifling through the documents strewn across the floor you see they are all papers written by the victim for his various classes, the subjects range from Pre-Galifar economics, to mosiacs of post Dal Quor invasion Xendrik, and it appears there is even a paper entitled underwater basketweaving in the shargon straits which you sincerely hope is a joke paper.  It appears young Haris was a fairly sub-par student since no paper of his scored higher than a C+[/sblock]

[sblock=Pohl]Walking to the back of the room you wince at the crunch of glass under foot, hoping you haven't destroyed any evidence of worth, you enter the kitchen.  After unlocking the balcony door you step outside.  Taking a glance around you peer off the side of the balcony to the streets below.  Directly underneath Haris's balcony a wide walkway connecting two towers.  It seems pretty obvious now that this is not where he was thrown.[/sblock]

[sblock=Reech]This is a multi-room dwelling.  There is a living area, a kitchen -which Pohl has just entered, a hallway, two bedrooms, and a bathroom.  Taking in the ambience of the townhouse it's fairly evident that Haris liked the finer things in life.  You almost wish you could have seen this place _before_ it was trashed.  However, one of the bedrooms seems rather bare, especially compared to the rest of the townhouse.  Perhaps there is a roommate?[/sblock]

[sblock=Zenthil]Yeah the baby mcnathan v. 4.325   To answer your question, no you have no group status.  In fact, like most private investigators, you routinely incur the ire of the Sharn city watch.  But if they did their job there'd be no need for you, at least that's how you rationalize your profession.  Of course in the lower wards you have no great need to fear of the city watch bungling in your affairs.  As far as the search goes: the cupboards are well stocked, and it appears that Haris enjoyed the finer things in life.  Poking through books and papers gives you an idea of what classes Haris was taking and what kind of student he was.  You see books on Pre Galifar economics, art work of ancient Xendrik, biology of goblioids, great battles of the Last War, abjurative magics, and a host of other books on various subjects.  With all the books laying around you begin to think that Haris was a studious person since the accumulated books, and papers would appear to equal a 24 credit classload, but a glance at the grades on the papers show that Haris was, at best, a C student.  Perhaps he was stealing books, or maybe there is a roommate.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Returning in from the balcony and kitchen, Pohl nods at his fellows.  "The murder didn't happen here.  There's no way to reach our offices from the balcony, so if he was thrown over the side, it didn't occur from here.  Based on the mess, it looks like whomever did take this kid out then came back here to search for something.  That would explain the noise the neighbor heard about a half-hour ago.

Anything obviously missing that anyone can see?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

"I see nothing. The house is not a home---no one is here. No one is here."


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 14, 2007)

Reech turns to Anders. "Are you able to sense if there was one other than the victim living here?" It indicates a bedroom that is more sparsely decorated than the other.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2007)

"No one here now. Take me to where they may have been the largest conflict. Then I can sense it."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=Everyone] Alright my week from hell is done!  I'll post tomorrow to give everyone a chance to say what they're doing before we move on.[/sblock]


----------



## bento (Jan 15, 2007)

Zenthil spends the next ten to twenty minutes going through any notes that might be laying around, writing down anyone's names he comes across - other students or teachers.  

He also looks for anything with a recent date on it and takes it if it looks interesting.  He's careful to not handle anything by hand - uses the pen in his pocket to push papers around.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 15, 2007)

Reech goes to the two bedrooms, first the victims, then the other one. It searches through the victims' belongings, noting what sorts of clothing he wore, what sort of lifestyle he might have led. It checks for anything like awards, trophies- something that might indicate the victims' hobbies or avocations.

In the other room, Reech looks for signs of the same, or lack thereof. 

[sblock=ooc]Reech is trying to get a picture of who this victim was, and who/what/if there was another roommate.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2007)

Anders follows the others like an odd ghost, waiting for a sign of struggle of similar event to provide the best place for his viewing.

[sblock=OOC]Once the searches turn up something good, he'll do a _sensitivity to psychic impressions_ at the best spot[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Jan 15, 2007)

_You begin to search the apartment in earnest looking for signs or clues as to who Haris was, and who this mysterious roomate is.  It's always odd rooting through the home of a dead man, you keep expecting them to just show up and say 'hey, get out of my house!', but you know that's just nerves.  Haris isn't coming back, he's still lying in a broken heap of coagulating blood at the foot of your door._

[sblock=Zenthil]You begin to look through letters trying to find a name.  Most of them are by Haris for various classes - nothing by a teacher.  However, one paper has the name Athar Jomri -sounds Cyran.[/sblock]

[sblock=Reech] You begin going through the bedrooms, first Haris's, then the roommate.  In Haris's room you find the definition of oppulance.  Silk sheets, fine tapestries, and thick woven rugs dominate this smallish bedroom.  Rifling through the drawers, and closets reveals equally fine clothes.  In the top drawer of his dresser is a note, it reads: 

Son, I have to say again how dissapointed your father and I are of your choice to go to Morgrave University.  It is a joke of a school, and you have made us a laughing stock among our friends.  We could have talked to the dean at the University of Wynarn, you could have gone back.  Sometimes I think you do these things on purpose to spite us and make us look bad, and now you get that filthy apartment in lower menthis of all places.  Oh, to answer your question: no, we will never come to see your place even if you ask us a hundred times we will always say no.  Please reconsider your decision, come home for a month or two, as long as it takes for you to sort out what you need to do.  I have enclosed a letter of credit for 300 galifar's for rent, don't think I'm giving this to you because I approve of your lifestyle, the only thing more embarassing than having a son who thinks "slumming it" is an appropriate way to live is to have a son that is homeless.  Please, please come home. Mom.

That is all for this room.  The roommate seems to live a much more spartan lifestyle with a hard bed, and a desk in the corner. There are papers in the desk bearing the name Athar Jomri bythe looks of it, he's is a fairly good student earning A's and B's for his papers.  There is a picture of a rather attractive woman under his pillow it looks as if it has been handled a lot.  Other than that there is nothing else in this room, not even books.[/sblock]

[sblock=Anders]After everyone has done their cursory examination you begin the tedious task of maifesting your psychic power.  A low hum begins to eminate from your position, as the room begins to seep a thin slick sheen of ectoplasm.  Finally, an hour later you can _see_ what happened here.  The scene is almost like a dream, hazy and unfocused.  You see someone scrambling franticly around the living room tipping things over, breaking glasses, and generally making a mess.  oddly enough throughout the entire process the person doesn't seem to ever stop and look for anything.  If they were robbing the place they certainly weren't concerned with finding anything.  Suddenly the person stops and cocks their head as if listening for something and bolts out the front door.  Soon your vision returns to normal, and you can see the room for what it is.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2007)

Once again, the trance takes Anders. Time, an unusual concept at the best of moments for the odd boy, peels away its oblique geometries for him. And soon, spread before him are the echoes. Echos of the truth.

OOC: Let me know when the hour passes for Anders.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 17, 2007)

"Well gents... find anything of note?  Who should we go searching for next?  You give me a name, and I'll lead us to them." Pohl states.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Jan 20, 2007)

Zade watches the environs meticulously, (if he can see the neighbor's conversation with Pohl, he'll quickly step up to the apartment in preparation for a charm spell. After Pohl has concluded with Darrin Mahshin, Zade will step up and speak with him. )
"Good afternoon sir, may I have a word with you about the resident of the apartment under question.  What can you tell me of the habits and personality of young Hathis?  Was he a private person, did you notice any disreputable associates?  How were things with him lately, any noticeable changes in behavior or mood?  Did he live alone, and do you know who and where any of his friends or family are in this area?  Thank you for you're time."  With that he goes back to his vigilant watch of the neighborhood.

Otherwise he continues watching the neighborhood and looking around the ground for anything unusual from dropped belongings to out of place footprints etc.

When the crew enters the apartment, Zade checks the mailbox to see if there is more then one person listed for the address.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2007)

OOC: I'm going to assume the appropriate amount of time passes, giving folks time to backdate anything while Anders is entranced.

Slowly, the pupils of Anders' strange eyes return to their normal size, and he blinks as he tries to clear the hour's dryness from them. The clouds still lingering in his brain, he mutters, "Once seeks to deceive with a search not meant to find." After a moment, he shakes his head and says more plainly, "The mess we see is not what it appears. It is a distraction, not the truth. Robbery was not motive, and something was not meant to be found."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just checking to see if people are still in this game


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2007)

OOC: Anders has given his info. Not sure if we are waiting on another PC or feedback from DM.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 2, 2007)

"Okay then... perhaps the next step if to go looking for this roommate.  Maybe this person will have answers to some of these questions.  Anders, would you be able to describe the look of the person you saw in your vision?  I can contact the higher-ups in House Tharashk and have them get us contact within House Thuranni for a skilled artisan.  We could get a pretty good sketch made of the person you saw."

He sees Reech come in from the bedroom.

"Reech, you found some things of interest.  What do you have?  The name of the roommate is Athar Jomri, and that picture was under his pillow?  Good.  There's a strong lead.  We need to go find this Jomri fellow... heading to Morgave University might be a good next step, since it appears both of these boys went there.  We'll hopefully find Jomri, this girl, or at least some info about Haris.  Let's go."

Pohl begins leaving the apartment, assuming the others will follow.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 3, 2007)

Anders describes the fellow as best he can. He follows, a leaf on the wind.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Feb 5, 2007)

Pohl, seizing the initiative, heads for the door with Anders quietly following behind him.

[sblock=Pohl]It takes a little bit of time to traverse the ward to the next level, but with your uncanny knowledge of the streets, back alleys, and shortcuts you make it to Morgrave in short time. You now find yourself standing in the commons area that sits in the middle of the university.  Where are you going and what are you trying to accomplish?[/sblock]

[sblock=Anders]According to the power description, you see things as if in a dream-like haze, with specifics not being able to be seen.  So I'm goingto have to rule that any facial features can't be distinguished, however the build resembled that of an average sized male.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Anders describes his visions to the others as best he can. "The disturber, the layer of false trails, is most likely human. Nothing distinguishable to the silent eye."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Feb 23, 2007)

I see that no one has posted since the 6th, I don't what I can do to encourage everyone to post and carry the story along.  I'm not one to lead the characters around and tell them what to do and when to roll, that's what I enjoy so much about PbP, the freedom to let the character do what they want without time limits.  However, if no one is going to post and move the story foreward I'm willing lead you around and tell you what to do.  Of course that causes the experience to degenerate into a choose your own adventure, which stopped being fun when I turned 12.  Any way, if anyone is still in give me a post on here and let me know, otherwise I'll just consider this a dead game and move on.  I'll set a deadline of March 1st (next Thurs).  Hope to here from someone by then.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 23, 2007)

Anders was fun, but it would be hard to maintain a game with only two consistent participants and infrequent updates. The two are related, of course. I think it would be best if I focused on the games I'm currently in unless an outpouring of reinterest occurs.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright the group has spoken... by not speaking.  We can consider this post officially closed.  It's been fun, good luck in your future games.


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, this is exacxtly the kind of game I am am very interested in.  I would like to see it continue or another one of similar quality.  McNathan you have some great ideas for games and plots and I would like to play in this or another game if you run one.
My character was participating as well as his abilities would let him.  I am wondering what happened to all the palyers who had characters that were built perfectly for this type of asventure and responded frequently early on, then did not later on?

Anyways McNathan I think you should consider running another game, with similar intellectual qualites!  You're game has been the most compelling of any I have played in PBP!


----------

